# Historically Correct Continental Clip



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had Cairo banded since late spring. He rubs banded, wrapped, and naked. I was able to keep up on it, but I felt bad discouraging something he loved doing (self scratching) and I'm still able to show him in the HCC. Hopefully we can get his UKC grand with this clip as well!

I hate to take a lot off of his jacket since it was super bushy!
Before I scissored his topknot and jacket

















And after in the HCC. I like it better than I thought I would!

























It still needs some tweaking, but it works for now!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Cairo's color is just beautiful to me and he looks great with and without the bands!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it suits him really well! He looks very balanced in it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

To my eyes the HCC combines the best of the "show" and "pet" worlds. Cairo looks superb in it, but he would look superb in a kennel clip!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm jealous... I've got my two in what i guess you'd call a pet continental but without rosettes. The jackets are really still too short but I feel like I have no clue what to do with them as they grow when i groom them every 2-3 weeks... learning :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just do what looks best! With Cairo being a toy, only two inches of jacket on the sides makes him look overgrown, but that would take MUCH more hair for a standard! Be patient and you'll get there!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He looks really great in that clip!!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*looks great!*

he will do great!


----------

